
TechStars Launches Ten New Startups In Seattle - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/11/techstars-launches-ten-new-startups-in-seattle/
======
kenjackson
I love the first comment in the story:

"players hilariously give birth to a baby John Stamos, and then raise him over
time"

I have been waiting for this for a long time. I can't believe nobody has done
this already.

~~~
frankdenbow
You forgot my "How Rude!" part, which is a throwback to the immortal Stephanie
Tanner: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U70oaQR6tKE>

I am interested to see what Cabin Fever Toys ends up doing. Social
entrepreneurship should be supported.

~~~
kenjackson
Hmmm... didn't get the reference originally. I didn't know who Stephanie
Tanner was. It definitely ain't no, "What chou talkin bout Willis!". :-)

------
jdp23
The startup scene in Seattle is a lot smaller than in the Valley, but the
quality is pretty high. Combine the TechStars list with the First Look Forum
finalists from last month (which also include some non-tech startups) and it's
an interesting picture of where the action is here.

------
kapitti
Interesting that TS would fund 2 companies basically doing the same thing:
<https://www.usingmiles.com/> & <https://gomiles.com/>

~~~
catch23
YC has a history of funding companies with nearly identical ideas too. I
remember asking PG about it, and he says it's more about the founders than the
idea since the idea is likely to evolve.

------
fraXis
It would be interesting to know if any of these were denied first by Y
Combinator.

~~~
lazyjeff
From looking at the companies' websites, they seem to be nearly all started by
founders living in Seattle or the Northwest, so probably not.

~~~
apgwoz
Huh? People _move_ to the valley for yc all the time, even if they don't stay
there forever.

------
qeorge
Highlighter.com looks pretty cool actually, and that's a great domain. The
description they gave it is terrible though - its a new kind of commenting
system for bloggers, not a way to collect things you find online.

------
jaxn
I am excited to see what World Blender does with location-based gaming.

